# Favourite Neutral Eyeshadows



## Superkaz (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I did a search, but couldnt find anything specific.

Just wondering what your favourite neutral eyeshadows are?

Hope you can help xx


----------



## animacani (Apr 15, 2009)

I really reaally LOVE bronze e/s from MAC!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

Vanilla, gesso and omega ^_^ I use those 3 the most.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a lot!!! LOL

*MAC*

Bronze e/s 
Woodwinked e/s 
Satin Taupe e/s 
Arena e/s 
Soft Brown e/s 
Vanilla pigment 
Romp e/s 
Brown Down e/s 
Corduroy e/s 
*Bobbi Brown*

Bronze e/s 
Gold e/s 
Toast e/s 
Copper Penny e/s 
Banana e/s 
*Stila*

Oasis e/s 
Go Lightly e/s 
Sparkle e/s 
Twig e/s


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

Bronze
Expresso
Woodwinked
Mulch
Sabble
Twinks
Honeylust


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

Patina from MAC and Jezebel from Stila.  Those are my go to shades.


----------



## SepiaRose (Apr 15, 2009)

Tempting, Sable, Mulch, Embark and Antiqued are all my go to shades for everyday neutral or soft smokey eyes.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 15, 2009)

copperplate, swiss chocolate, sable, satin taupe, vanilla, tempting, cork, wedge, woodwinked, and so much more xD


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 15, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE SABLE!!! I also like wedge, espresso, ricepaper, and satin taupe.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 16, 2009)

I just discovered Arena and Sable, before that I used wedge and fluidline in dipdown.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 16, 2009)

vanilla pigment. it's so versatile. you can use it as a brow highlight or cheek highlight or eyeshadow. =) love it


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 17, 2009)

MAC: Saddle (perfect in the crease), amber lights, soba, ricepaper

NARS: Ondine, Isolde, ashes to ashes


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Nyx eyeshadows in Skin,which is this pretty peachy nude color and Cream Cheese, which is a super pretty higlight color.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 20, 2009)

go
woodwinked
^^those two LOOK exactly alike but they are not by a long shot lol
evening aura
ricepaper
paradisco - not exactly "neutral", but it is on me lol. i love it, it goes with just about anything


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2009)

Naked pigment
Arena
UD Shag
UD Blunt (just got this, love it)
Tan Pigment
Texture
Ricepaper


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bisque
Bamboo
Saddle
Embark
Carbon

Yes, most of the ones I like are Mattes.  Other than that I also like:
Bronze, Patina, Twinks, Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 25, 2009)

tete-a-tint
folie
vanila p/g
femme fi
soft brown
espresso (my brows)


----------



## amber_j (Apr 25, 2009)

Tempting, Woodwinked and Embark from MAC. 

But my current go-to nude e/s is *Camel by Bobbi Brown*. It gives a great non-red base for a liner-only look and also works well for buffing out other colours into my browbone. I highly recommend this for any NC50 ladies and guys out there.


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 25, 2009)

Satin Taupe
Woodwinked
Ricepaper
All that Glitters
Bronze
Sketch
Arena
Shroom
Carbon
Twinks

 I also love Time &Space and Magnetic Fields but those are LE


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 25, 2009)

brown down
wedge
bamboo
saddle
orb
malt
bisque
tete-a-tint
omega


----------



## Naturellle (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the following:

Espresso, Twinks, Texture, Romp, Mulch and Amber Lights.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 20, 2009)

woodwinked
Saddle
Texture
Swiss Chocolate
Handwritten
Showstopper
Satin Taupe


----------



## moondeva (May 28, 2009)

Wow! Great recommendations but sadly not many right for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Let me explain:

I am a cool undertoned NW45 sister and actually appreciate / enjoy my milk-chocolate, non-golden / untanned complexion. Unfortunately so many of the suggestions / recommendations given to me for MAC (even by ladies with my skin tone) all veer towards the warm / yellow / red / golden side. Essential, 'must have' colours like _*MAC Saddle*_, *All that Glitters*, *Embark*, *Ricepaper*, etc are all too yellow / red / or warm on me. I look like I am suffering from hot flushes when I wear them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a good look...

So I, sadly, am still seeking my favourite neutrals from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say all you ladies always look great!


----------



## handbags (May 28, 2009)

Bronze e/s from MAC! is my favourite. I like it very much.


----------



## elongreach (May 28, 2009)

I'm probably going to be regurgitating what most of yall have already said, but:

Bamboo
Saddle
Handwritten
Soft Brown

That's all I can think of off hand.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 8, 2009)

texture! it's awesome


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 8, 2009)

Blanc Type
Copperplate
Handwritten
Omega
Patina
Soba
Tete-a-Tint
Texture
Warming Trend
Woodwinked


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

Mac top 3 right now:

- Embark
- Wedge
- bronze


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_Wow! Great recommendations but sadly not many right for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Let me explain:

I am a cool undertoned NW45 sister and actually appreciate / enjoy my milk-chocolate, non-golden / untanned complexion. Unfortunately so many of the suggestions / recommendations given to me for MAC (even by ladies with my skin tone) all veer towards the warm / yellow / red / golden side. Essential, 'must have' colours like *MAC Saddle*, *All that Glitters*, *Embark*, *Ricepaper*, etc are all too yellow / red / or warm on me. I look like I am suffering from hot flushes when I wear them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a good look...

So I, sadly, am still seeking my favourite neutrals from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say all you ladies always look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I just saw this now after reading back through the thread.

Have you checked out Copperplate, Dark Edge, Omega, or Satin Taupe?  I tend to reach for those if I'm doing a cooler toned look.  HTH


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

My faves are:

Vanilla pigment
Your Ladyship pigment
Phloof! 
Subtle pigment
Moth Brown
Sable
Bronze
Tempting
Copperbeam pigment
Gold Stroke pigment
Lily White pigment
Grand Entrance


----------



## Noussie (Jun 10, 2009)

I have alott but these are my absolute faves

MAC:
Tempting
Amber lights
Patina
Satin taupe
rice paper

NYX:
Deep bronze
Sahara
Mink brown
Golden

NARS:
Sophia
Cairo
Galapagos


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 14, 2009)

I only have one e/s...Twinks and I love it!


----------



## User36 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey there.  I am warm-toned, but I can name some of the cool-toned colors that I have reached for, swiped, and then put back lol.  Omega, Coquette, Concrete, Satin Taupe... I did a search, and Charcoal Brown, Malt, and Quarry may be up your alley as well.  Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_Wow! Great recommendations but sadly not many right for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Let me explain:

I am a cool undertoned NW45 sister and actually appreciate / enjoy my milk-chocolate, non-golden / untanned complexion. Unfortunately so many of the suggestions / recommendations given to me for MAC (even by ladies with my skin tone) all veer towards the warm / yellow / red / golden side. Essential, 'must have' colours like *MAC Saddle*, *All that Glitters*, *Embark*, *Ricepaper*, etc are all too yellow / red / or warm on me. I look like I am suffering from hot flushes when I wear them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a good look...

So I, sadly, am still seeking my favourite neutrals from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say all you ladies always look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## User36 (Jun 14, 2009)

From MAC: Bamboo, Texture, Arena, Saddle, Patina, Era

I'm thinking about getting Bobbi Brown eyeshadows in Banana, Camel, Beige, and maybe Bone.


----------



## justb7 (Jun 16, 2009)

For me neutral eyeshadows are satin taupe, mulch, haux, woodwinked, haux


----------



## Ninahita (Jun 16, 2009)

omega and espresso are my favourites


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Go
Bold & Brazen
Tempting
Vanilla
Texture
Satin Taupe
Dark Edge
Era
Antiqued
Vanilla Pigment
Femme Fi
Evening Aura


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Satin Taupe, Woodwinked (I am in love with this one!), Cork & Espresso


----------



## YesicaElana (Jun 18, 2009)

Warming Trend
Rich Flesh
Texture
Bamboo
Dark Edge
Espresso
Mythology
Bronze
Mulch
Arena
Modest Tone
Orange (Yes, it warms up the eyes)


----------



## shanSafiya (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't have many at the moment but I do use.
*

MAC*

Cork
Samoa Silk ( works really well as a matte highlight)

*BOBBI BROWN*

Banana
Expresso
cocoa

But I also use Rubensque or indianwood paintpots just on the lid as an eyeshadow and then something like cork blended out into the crease.


----------



## Entice (Jun 19, 2009)

Bronze
Handwritten
Tempting
Sable
Folie
Embark


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

can i just say that this post was beneficial to me. after years of outrageous makeup, i decided i was going back to my neutrals, and i just started buying all kinds of neutral shadows based on me just looking at them, and most, if not all of the ones you all listed are the ones i got...looks like i'm on the right track!


----------



## __nini (Jul 12, 2009)

Bamboo
Naked Lunch
Bronze
Honey Lust
Mulch
Twinks


----------



## escapade (Jul 29, 2009)

My faves are:

Ricepaper (my go to highlighter)
Brule (my go to base)
Folie 
Texture
Mulch
Embark

I'm a C4 and really love eyeshadows with warmer tones as you can see


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 30, 2009)

I've recently been LOVING neutral looks. I was anti-neutral for a long time but now I can't get enough.

My favorite lid colours are:
- MSF Natural Dark
- Neutral Pink
- Patina

Favorite Neutral Crease Colours:
- A Little Folie
- Blunt Blush
- Embark
- Beauty Burst - I'm trying to track down backups! I cant imagine my life without this shade lol..
- Spiced Chocolate

Favorite Highlight Shades:
- Nanogold
- MSFs in Refined, Perfect Topping, Warmed, Warm Blend
- Femme Fi
- Vanilla Pigment


----------

